# Cebuano (Visayan): I came from Singapore



## satimis

Hi folks,

To say "I came from Singapore"

Whether in Cebuano " Taga Singapore ko"?

When to use "ako"?

Thanks in advance.

B.R.
satimis


----------



## niernier

Since no one had answered this, I'll try my best in Cebuano.
"Ako" is used in Cebuano the way it is used in Tagalog. (You can best understand this, if you know Tagalog.) 

There is a rule that "ako" may be abbreviated to "ko" if it comes after a verb. If "ako" should appear at the beginning of the statement, then it cannot be abbreviated.

Example:
English: I can't eat without a spoon.
Cebuano: Dili ako makakaon sa walay kutsara.
Tagalog: Hindi ako makakain na walang kutsara.

English: I will go to Cebu or Bohol
Cebuano: Moadto ako sa Sugbo o Bohol.
Tagalog: Pupunta ako sa cebu o Bohol.

English: I went to the store while you were sleeping.
Cebuano: Miadto ako sa tindahan samtang nagtulog ka.
Tagalog: Pumunta ako sa tindahan habang natutulog ka.

English: I ate because I am hungry
Cebuano: Mikaon ako kay gigutom ako.
Tagalog: Kumain ako dahil nagutom ako.

English: I am still eating.
Cebuano: Nagakaon pa ako.
Tagalog: Kumakain pa ako.

English: I am the number one.
Cebuano: Ako gyud ang pinaka-una.


Pakikorek na lang po kung may mali sa mga examples ko.


----------



## satimis

niernier said:


> Since no one had answered this, I'll try my best in Cebuano.
> "Ako" is used in Cebuano the way it is used in Tagalog. (You can best understand this, if you know Tagalog.)
> 
> There is a rule that "ako" may be abbreviated to "ko" if it comes after a verb. If "ako" should appear at the beginning of the statement, then it cannot be abbreviated.
> 
> Example:
> English: I can't eat without a spoon.
> Cebuano: Dili ako makakaon sa walay kutsara.
> Tagalog: Hindi ako makakain na walang kutsara.
> 
> English: I will go to Cebu or Bohol
> Cebuano: Moadto ako sa Sugbo o Bohol.
> Tagalog: Pupunta ako sa cebu o Bohol.
> 
> English: I went to the store while you were sleeping.
> Cebuano: Miadto ako sa tindahan samtang nagtulog ka.
> Tagalog: Pumunta ako sa tindahan habang natutulog ka.
> 
> English: I ate because I am hungry
> Cebuano: Mikaon ako kay gigutom ako.
> Tagalog: Kumain ako dahil nagutom ako.
> 
> English: I am still eating.
> Cebuano: Nagakaon pa ako.
> Tagalog: Kumakain pa ako.
> 
> English: I am the number one.
> Cebuano: Ako gyud ang pinaka-una.
> 
> 
> Pakikorek na lang po kung may mali sa mga examples ko.



Hi niernier,


Thanks for your advice.


I'm not quite clear how to search Cebuano verbs on online dictionary;
www-dot-foreignword-dot-com/dictionary/Cebuano

e.g.

Moadto

I can't find it on dictionary.  I must use "adto" to check.  Then I found;

"to go"

Adding "mi" to its front then it becomes "will go"

Adding "mo" to its front then it means "went"


Another case "Mikaon", I can't find it on dictionary.   Neither I can find "kaon".  I suppose "kaon" referring "to eat".  "Mikaon" refers "ate".  "pegkaon" refers to "eat".


It took me sometimes to find them.  Any help?  TIA


B.R.
satimis


----------



## niernier

If you are looking for the conjugations of the verbs, I am afraid it cannot be listed on a dictionary together with its corresponding meaning. Unlike English, Cebuano as well as other Philippine languages uses the orientation or focus system on its verbs. A lone verb such as "naka*adto*", "maka*adto", "adto*a", "gi*adto*an" and many others does not represent meaning unless used in a sentence. Its because the role or relationship of the topic is reflected on the verb. The technique is know the different orientations of the verbs.


If you are looking for a dictionary, you can try this, just remove the spaces

h t t p : / / w w w . b a n s a . o r g / d i c t i o n a r i e s / c e b /

I tried to search for kaon, and adto and it provided results with some past and future tenses. If you are are really into studying the Cebuano language, I can share with you a link to Cebuano Study Notes. It is not a dictionary but it covers the major parts of speech and it also lists some of the common verbs, its orientations with sample sentences. It is downloadable from this site(remove the spaces):

h t t p : / / w w w . t o m a n d c a t h y m a r k i n g . c o m / c e b u a n o . h t m


----------

